# uFile and teachers' pension plan buyback, how to add to Line 207?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to do my wife's tax return on ufile online. Last year she took maternity leave, so there was no pension contribution being deducted from any employment income, so box 20 on her T4 has a low amount. We later in the year, bought back the amount that she could have contributed to the RPP that year, and received a tax receipt for the buyback.

I can't find where to put this RPP contribution amount into ufile online...and I don't want to just add the amount to box 20 of the T4, because then the amount on the T4 won't match up with what I'm putting into uFile. I did get a T4A with the pension adjustment (box 34). is CRA smart enough to realize that because the Pension adjustment is much higher than what's on box 20 of my T4, that I might have made a searate contribution (they might ask to see my receipt)?

Or is there another way to add the RPP contribution amount to line 207, without manually adding it to the box 20 amount on the T4 (which means the amount I enter would not be the same as what's actually printed on the T4)?

Right now Line 207 of my T1 is wrong, because the extra RPP contribution (buyback) is not being captured anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

ok for anyone interested, i think i figured it out. it's on the T4 page..there's a drop down menu under other information, and there's an option for RPP contribution not in box 20 of the T4.


----------

